# Pilgrim Monks, Pope Leo III, and Filioque



## Andrew P.C. (May 9, 2015)

As I am reading different sources, there seems to be one source I cannot manage to find. I am curious if anyone has or knows of where I can find a specific letter:

The Epistle From Pilgrim Monks of The Mount of Olives To Pope Leo III and Charlemagne

If anyone could help me out, that would be great! Thank you!


----------



## arapahoepark (May 10, 2015)

I find references in: God, History, and Dialectic: The Theological Foundations of the Two Europes by Joseph Farrell staring on page 354.
It was alluded to in Pelikan's The Christian Tradition Vol. 2. albeit only in the abbreviations so far.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (May 10, 2015)

Yes, I have Pelikan's book, and that is the reason I'd like to get the first hand source.


----------



## py3ak (May 10, 2015)

It can be found in the _Monumenta Germaniae Historica_. Here's a link:

http://www.dmgh.de/de/fs1/object/go...ml?pageNo=64&sortIndex=040:010:0005:010:00:00


----------



## Andrew P.C. (May 10, 2015)

py3ak said:


> It can be found in the _Monumenta Germaniae Historica_. Here's a link:
> 
> dMGH | Band | Epistolae [Briefe] | Epistolae (in Quart) (Epp.) | 5: Epistolae Karolini aevi (III | Epistolae selectae pontificum Romanorum Carolo Magno et Ludowico Pio regnantibus scriptae



That would be great if I could read Latin... Thank you though.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 10, 2015)

arap said:


> I find references in: God, History, and Dialectic: The Theological Foundations of the Two Europes by Joseph Farrell staring on page 354.



I wondered who on earth would reference Farrell on PB? LOL! But I do have the entirety of that resource, in case google books cuts you off. If any one wants Farrell's discussion (which is probably the best on the topic), PM me. I have it in Word document. I cannot in good conscience send the entire thing (partly because I know Dr Farrell and I know he is poor and starving), but I can send you the relevant parts.


----------



## arapahoepark (May 10, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> arap said:
> 
> 
> > I find references in: God, History, and Dialectic: The Theological Foundations of the Two Europes by Joseph Farrell staring on page 354.
> ...



I'm flattered.
However, without derailing the thread who is he?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 10, 2015)

arap said:


> ReformedReidian said:
> 
> 
> > arap said:
> ...



He used to be a scholar in the Eastern Orthodox tradition (D.Phil Oxford), became aligned with a fringe EO group, had the proverbial "bad experience" and swore off religion in general (He is not an atheist, though). His historical scholarship is simply magnificent, but aside from GHD the rest are out of print.

He now writes books on alternative technology, Nazis, and other conspiracy stuff. Some is good, some is bunk.


----------



## py3ak (May 10, 2015)

Andrew P.C. said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > It can be found in the _Monumenta Germaniae Historica_. Here's a link:
> ...



I'm not aware of any translation, unfortunately. The thing chiefly reiterated is that they believe in conformity with the Roman See and are not heretics, and that this certain John has caused great confusion among them by saying that the Spirit does not proceed from the Father and the Son. They want the Pope to vindicate their practice in saying "and from the Son" against the Greeks.


----------

